
A visual thank-you to the top submitters - pg
http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html?12jan08
======
pg
I currently use 99bbaa. It's a sort of 1950s English green.

~~~
german
Great, I'm using 6ED757, actually when replying I realized that the top bar is
still orange.

------
pg
Here are all the colors chosen by at least one person:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors>.

------
kyro
cafff6 and e2e2e2 are light and refreshing.

Very cool way to reward users. Perhaps once 500 karma points are hit, a user
should get an automatic spot in one of the YC sessions. Thoughts?

EDIT: I was being sarcastic. Loosen up.

~~~
eru
Automatic funding? ;)

------
mattmaroon
Why would anyone want the top bar to not be orange?

~~~
akkartik
ff8822 is the one true YC orange.

The orange in the logo is ff6500, but it looks darker on the larger nav bar
and with black text on, so you have to compensate.

~~~
RyanGWU82
ff9900 for me. (My first job was at a startup, that was one of our logo
colors.)

------
kirubakaran
Thanks! PG, can you let us customize the whole CSS?

(That will help people who can't use Firefox at their day job / all computers
that they log in will have same YCN style)

Also you may want to give this facility to everyone and give something else to
us 200+ers... May be 5 down votes that we can use on submissions per month...

~~~
Tichy
I'd rather pg working more on essays or other features than on something like
that.

Isn't the point of CSS that people can customize it in their browsers anyway?

Another idea: create a proxy that modifies the CSS, then all your computers
could go through that proxy for your modified version of news.yc.

With Firefox, also check out Greasemoney.

~~~
kirubakaran
It has been a long time since we got an essay from him, yes.

BTW, I was just speaking for people with day job who can't use Firefox.
Anyway, proxy should work in that case.

------
webwright
A clever feature would be to evaluate the brightness of the color and swap the
text color to white if it's a dark color. A black bar with white text would
look swanky on Halloween.

------
whacked_new
This is quite a clever way to reward users.

------
mrtron
I have ffbb22 going on, but I think my color selections are questionable. Can
anyone confirm this? :)

~~~
iamelgringo
Indeed, they are questionable. :)

------
dcurtis
Thanks.

I made the top bar white, and it really makes everything dramatically cleaner
looking.

~~~
jkush
I'm very color blind and have been told my designs are "a bit ugly."
Therefore, I think I'll stick with orange (it _is_ orange isn't it?).

~~~
nickb
Got a Mac? Grab this: <http://color-decoder.en.softonic.com/mac>

A buddy of mine that's color blind uses it all the time now. He showed it to
me some time ago... I bookmarked.

------
carpal
#FFFFFF all the way

~~~
mynameishere
I'm offended by your #FFFFFF supremacist views.

~~~
icky
#FFFFFFey always be keepin' the #000000 man down!

~~~
kyro
Please check the appropriate boxes regarding your ethnicity:

[ ] #FFFFFF

[ ] #FFFF00

[ ] #C78D4E

[ ] #000000

[ ] Other - #_ _ _ _ _ _

In all seriousness, most standardized tests / school apps seem to come across
this way.

~~~
nickb
[x] #00FF00

It's not easy being green.......

------
nickb
Thanks pg!

I'm set on: 5899c9

------
vlad
You're welcome!

(lol)

------
jamiequint
#3399ff looks great

------
rokhayakebe
nice

------
iamelgringo
WOOT! 888888

------
luccastera
eeeeee

------
curi
Huh, apparently you need 251 Karma. What a non-round milestone.

~~~
curi
So, if anyone forgets the original color (which I might do, again) it is
ff6600.

------
tocomment
Can everyone mod this up so I can reach 250? (I only need 20 more)

Please ...

~~~
eru
Perhaps you should have phrased your request in smartass form.

~~~
mwerty
you mean 'your request'.

~~~
kyro
You should learn how to properly capitalize your words, and that quotation
marks come after periods.

~~~
randallsquared
The quote-after-period thing is a rule I deliberately break. I dun like it.
It's just not me.

~~~
dcurtis
Yeah, I run red lights because I dun like them. They're just not me.

~~~
randallsquared
Yeah, I hate it when I reorder my quotes and periods and people get killed.
No, wait... I don't think that's really a good analogy.

~~~
dcurtis
Maybe I slightly exaggerated.

